
Free sales forecast templates for startups - ssobczak
https://www.twelvezeros.co/forecasttemplates
======
ssobczak
We’ve created 4 free forecasting templates for your SAAS or Software business.

One is focused on helping you raise your first venture round. Second one is
focuses on SAAS business’. The third is a forecast for bootstrapped companies
that need to do annual budgeting. The final one is best practice around sales
forecasting.

We share these free templates as we know what it’s like to start a business
and without degree forecasting can be daunting!

Enjoy!

